# Web  -      poltava.im

## 78

-,     ,  .      -    ,         .         10.000 ,        -       http://poltava.im/

----------


## V00D00People

, . ,          ,             .    ? 
..   -   ,   300    .

----------


## 78

,          ,

----------


## wap-poltava

> -,     ,  .      -    ,         .         10.000 ,        -       http://poltava.im/

   , ?
-      ,       ""...
-           ,        ""     -...
-         ,   ,   2       ,         ...
-  ,      ,      (),      .
-    ,   ,    ,      -  ...

----------


## 78

+10000

----------


## V00D00People

> ,          ,

  .    .

----------


## IVANA47

im

----------

